# Short Story Contest: Horror Theme



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2019)

​​​​​​​







Hello everyone,

Thanks for your feedback in our last Contest Discussion Thread. I am excited to announce the launch of our next contest, Short Stories with a Horror Theme! We are doing this contest in the spirit of Halloween. A few ground rules for the contest:

Members will enter into a friendly competition to submit their stories. Please make sure your stories are at least 350 words. Try as best as you can to relate the story to horror
Please don't troll the contest
Please use the to post your entries. The deadline for this is *October 24th, 2019 at 1AM UTC.*
We will subsequently begin voting. Voting will last from *October 25th, 2019 to October 30th, 2019*
*Awards for Contest:*

30K participation points for all entries.

1st Place -7 Contest Points
2nd Place- 4 Contest Points
3rd Place- 2 Contest Points

Feel free to post any questions here. Shooting me a private message is a good way to reach me too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 29, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Please make sure your stories are at least 350 words.



Is there a maximum word count as well? Or just anything equal to or above 350 words?


----------



## Sassy (Sep 29, 2019)

^I too would like to know that question from fam a lam


----------



## Redline (Sep 29, 2019)

I love horrors..I might write down something..nice to know we got this


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Is there a maximum word count as well? Or just anything equal to or above 350 words?





Sassy said:


> ^I too would like to know that question from fam a lam



Only a word minimum. Putting on a word cap caused a slight delay a few months ago.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 29, 2019)

“Don’t troll the contest” 

Anyway, can’t wait to get spooked by the stories 


That Horror short story contest banner ad is already creeping me out


----------



## Femme (Sep 30, 2019)

Do we just post them as a post in that thread?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2019)

Femme said:


> Do we just post them as a post in that thread?



Yeah your entry goes in the other thread. Our way of trying to separate things out. All discussion goes here  .


----------



## Krory (Oct 1, 2019)

>No word maximum


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2019)

Three entries so far  .


----------



## Femme (Oct 3, 2019)

Dont  do better than me so I can win y’all, thanks kindly


----------



## Dr. White (Oct 12, 2019)

No word cap


----------



## Raiden (Oct 13, 2019)

Dr. White said:


> No word cap



Haha I figured you'd like it.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 15, 2019)

I wonder how many more entries we are going to get. Deadline is starting to get close.

Is anyone else planning to participate who hasn't entered already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 19, 2019)

I still have few days left ...good


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2019)

Honestly I had 4 different stories pop out in my brain as I was writting this one so yeah... Guess next year 


*Spoiler*: __ 



One had a ghost!


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 19, 2019)

Creative indeed Mr Lion...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 19, 2019)

You guys should definitely join before the deadline


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You guys should definitely join before the deadline


Deadline... Now THAT'S a cool name for a Halloween short story!


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2019)

Yamato said:


> “Don’t troll the contest”
> 
> Anyway, can’t wait to get spooked by the stories
> 
> ...


So we can't troll? Wtf...


----------



## Snowless (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh fuck, deadline's approaching. 
Gotta churn something out.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 23, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Oh fuck, deadline's approaching.
> Gotta churn something out.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Oct 23, 2019)

I'll see if I can cook something up today.


----------



## Femme (Oct 23, 2019)

I just remember I was so drunk writing this...I should proof read it...nah a drunken mind adds to the horror


----------



## Snowless (Oct 24, 2019)

Things were hectic for me and I couldn't get a submission in. 
I'll be interested to read all the others, though.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 26, 2019)




----------

